# can BSNL be sued for not providing "equal" up speed?



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 15, 2006)

Can BSNL's Dataone service be sued in a an consumer forum for not providing "equal" upload speeds? When other operators are doing so, why cant BSNL do the same?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry.... it cant be... as BSNL free to give any thing as long it doesnt violate any TRIA rule..

and unfortunately TRAI doesnt have any such for proper upload speed in Broadband...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 16, 2006)

TRAI has decided to have broadband minimum of 256 kbps d/l speed.
now sometimes at peak hours speed goes to 25 kilobytes means 200 kbps .
(less than min. speed) . now can we say that for sometime our bb service is not bb.
can BSNL be sued if speed is less than 256kbps for more than 1 hr. (it always in daytime working hours 10:00 - 3:00 P.m.)


----------



## Prajith (Dec 6, 2006)

Your speed also depends on the servers you are accesing. So its not necessary that you get the full speed always.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

Check the Paper in trai website Regarding Qos in broadband, it clearly states that speeds can be given upto last mile network of ISP


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2007)

gary!!!! you bumped a old thread again !!!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 9, 2007)

d00d! Not just BSNL, in fact, every stupid ISP there is (in this world!)

If you are a regular to Steam Forums, you'll know that guys there get 10mbps Download and 256kbps Upload! Thats very much how it is :-/

Upload Only Connections are separate, They are used for Web Servers, etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> gary!!!! you bumped a old thread again !!!


Yea yet again.Lol bumbed in a 10 month old thread.Gary please not again.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 9, 2007)

woooo great now we should start replying oldest thread in digit


----------

